# Schwinn? Tricycle Identification



## Geno (Jan 10, 2014)

I picked up an old tricycle from the curbside trash and cleaned it up a bit.  It has Schwinn grips but I have been unable to find a perfect match after searching an entire day on the web.  The grips could always be a replacement, does anyone know the make or year?


----------



## DJ Bill (Jan 10, 2014)

Grips and bars might be off a Schwinn sidewalk bike but the trike doesn't look Schwinn to me.. I could be wrong, been a long, long time since I was in the tricycle target consumer group.....


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 10, 2014)

DJ Bill said:


> Grips and bars might be off a Schwinn sidewalk bike but the trike doesn't look Schwinn to me.. I could be wrong, been a long, long time since I was in the tricycle target consumer group.....




Someone will know what kind of trike it is. I don't remember ever seeing a Schwinn child's trike. Did they ever make them?


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 10, 2014)

*Trike*

bars are from a schwinn pixie or a little tiger the trike is a AMF pos from the 60s


----------



## Geno (Jan 10, 2014)

bobsbikes said:


> bars are from a schwinn pixie or a little tiger the trike is a AMF pos from the 60s




Thanks for the quick response Bob, dare I ask about the "pos"?  We always used it to mean "piece of s***!"


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 10, 2014)

bobsbikes said:


> bars are from a schwinn pixie or a little tiger the trike is a AMF pos from the 60s




AMF from the '60s would be my guess, too.

LOL...I think the "pos" stands for "possibility" instead of an opinion on AMF trike products.

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Jan 11, 2014)

*trike*

thanks dave for clearing that up yes that is what it means


----------

